# Slide 140 7.0 (2013)



## Shadowslider (19. April 2013)

Wer hat erfahrungen mit dem Slide 140 7.0?
Hab mir das Bike diese Woche bestellt und wollt mir mal ein paar Erfahrungen von anderen einholen.

Danke im vorraus


----------



## filiale (19. April 2013)

??? Was willste denn wissen ??? Über das Slide wurde ja nun schon so ziemlich alles ausgesprochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shadowslider (19. April 2013)

Bin neu hier und hab mir noch nicht alles angeschaut was so alles gepostet wurde.
Wollte eigentlich alles wissen
Fahreindrücke
Qualität
...
was man halt alles so berichten kann...


----------



## Tomak (19. April 2013)

Erfahrungen kann ich dir noch keine schildern......hab ja auch erst bestellt. 

Über das Slide wurde schon viel geschrieben, das 7.0 ist ja allerdings etwas anders.

Rahmen aus 2012, kein Fox Sch..... an der Front, 140 mm Federweg usw.

Ich kann Dir allerdings sagen, was ich an dem Bike ändern werde:

1. XT Bremsen  ran
2. XT Antrieb, 9 fach komplett
3. Fun Works AM Ride Laufradsatz
4. Sattel Selle Italia SLR

Werde die Teile vom "alten" Bike abschrauben, da ich dieses im letzten Jahr erst renoviert habe. Das Zeugs ist bereits vorhanden und
wartet darauf das Serien - Slide besser zu machen

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## filiale (19. April 2013)

Genau das ist der Punkt, lese hier mal alles durch und Du wirst fast alles erfahren...


----------



## Shadowslider (19. April 2013)

@ filiale
danke für den Tipp werd ich machen

hab das Bike über H&S Bike Discount online bestellt,

wie sieht das bei denen aus, kommt das Bike Fahrfertig an also damit mein ich ob die Schaltung gut eingestellt ist usw...

kann sein das diese Frage hier im forum auch schon mal gestellt wurde


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (19. April 2013)

Shadowslider schrieb:


> ...kommt das Bike Fahrfertig an also damit mein ich ob die Schaltung gut eingestellt ist usw...



schau mal hier >>> [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOmKOEgRzsI"]RADON BIKES Radaufbau - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## filiale (19. April 2013)

Du bist ein ganz schön fauler Kerl  Ja die Frage wurde schon ...... gestellt (ich bin grad zu faul zum Suchen wie oft)


----------



## Shadowslider (19. April 2013)

@ schwabe81 
danke für den link echt super

[email protected] filiale
wollt halt einfach mal nachfragen, weiß nicht ob das was mit faulheit zum tun hat
kann aber sein


----------



## TommyTaifun (20. April 2013)

Ich bin ganz glücklich mit dem 140er Slide (9.0 von 2012), enttäuschend ist auf den ersten Blick allerdings die Verlegung des Schaltzugs für den Umwerfer. Offen am Unterrohr und dann durch diese Plastikführung am Tretlager. Das Schalten wurde immer schwergängiger, wahrscheinlich, weil sich der Schaltzug mit immer mehr Dreck zugesetzt hat und sich ein passgenaue Rinne geschliffen hat. Aktuelle Abhilfe: High Direct Mount Umwerfer mit passender Adapterschelle (gibt's von Problem Solvers und evtl. auch von Nicolai. Am Ion 16 wird so was verbaut.). Jetzt läuft der Zug schön gekapselt unterm Oberrohr direkt bis an den Umwerfer. Ärgerlicher aber leichter zu beheben: Die Außenhülle vom Zug für das Schaltwerk liegt gerne mal am Tretlagergehäuse an. Durch die Bewegungen des Hinterbaus hat der nach knapp zwei Monaten eine beachtliche Kerbe in den Rahmen geschliffen. Du kannst aber einen kleinen Streifen Tape um die Außenhülle kleben, damit die letzte Zugführung am Unterrohr den Schaltzug richtig festklemmt. Vorher den Zug so weit durchziehen, dass er ein wenig Abstand von Tretlager hat, 1-2cm sollten ausreichen, und dann ist Ruhe.

Gruß,
TommyT


----------



## Andre_9052 (21. Mai 2013)

Ich habe selber das 140 7.0 das auch eigentlich meiner meinung nach gut aber die bremsen bei mir sind nur am quietschen und werde mir dann auch neue holen aber mit dem rest bin ich sehr zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shadowslider (8. Juni 2013)

Hab die Woche meine Avid Elixir 3 die auch nur am quietschen war durch die XT ersetzt. Hab die heut mal schön bei ner Tour getestet.

Fazit: Absolut kein quietschen mehr
         Bremskraft enorm zugenommen


Bin sehr zufrieden


----------

